# HAGARS 2008 Show Car Details



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Just announced, the show car                                    for the 2008                          HAGARS Event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

                                             
We are pleased to announce,
that Robby Dascotte from RLD Hobbies
is once again producing the Official HAGRS, Show Car !!!  

Robby will be producing a run of 200 cars,
with 4 different road numbers
using Aristro Crafts 100 ton coal hopper as a base. 


 
We are offering these special show cars for: 1 CAR $63.84 4 CAR SET $227.84 The cars have plastic wheels.









*There are still a few of the 2007 show cars left,
contact Robby for pricing and availability.*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Is there any chance that a second showcar could be added?  I run NO hoppers on my layout.  My choices would be a boxcar or tank car.*


*JimC.*


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure Jim, but I doubt it. There are some Steel box Cars left over from last years show. I am going to go out on a limb and say that I think the idea behind it is to have a different car each year so eventually, there will be a " HAGARS Train". Just as long as we can keep this going year after year. 
I don't run hoppers either, but now that I think about it, if I can get one of last years cars and one of this years, I can hold on to them til I have a complete train then I could run it on our club module at train shows. 

Cliff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking car and nice to see a Rock Island for a change with the newer paint.  Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dumb Q 
Did the Rock have these cars????
will the car be at the show on time???


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, the Rock island had this type of hopper. The idea for this car came right out of the Rock Island Freight car book. 

Yes, They will be here for the show. I understand there was a quite specific conversation with Lewis to make sure they would be here in time. I know for a fact that the artwork has already been approved and a deposit put down on the car order. 

Also, I have heard that people have been calling RLD Hobbies ( The person who is underwriting the cars and who will be selling them at the show) regarding purchasing these cars. They will only be available at the show. 

However, In the case there are some left after the show, there is a waiting list at RLD hobbies for any that are left over. 

I also know, The third person on that list has requested 20 cars. I believe this person is over-seas and can't get to the show. 

Now that I have probably given out too much information, I think there is only one thing for you guys to do...... come to the show!!! 

It is going to be a lot of fun. Many clinics are being taught by a large group of MLS members. 

I'm getting excited. But there is still a lot of work to do. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The single car price has been lowered to 59.84


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 01/23/2008 3:20 PM
The single car price has been lowered to 59.84


That's a pretty good price for a custom paint job on a car.  Will DEFINATELY have to get one of them. Maybe 2!!  It will make great advertising at the train shows we do next year.

 Cliff


----------

